# Black Library 40K Fiction



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I just finished reading "Chapter War," the 4th book in the Soul Drinkers series by Ben Counter. I think he's fast become my favorite 40k author. Dan Abnett is very good, but I think the Soul Drinkers series ranks with the best of the Horus Heresy Novels (Counter of course being the author of one of the titles in the series -- "Galaxy in Flames").

What do others think of the Soul Drinkers series and Counter in particular, or Black Library fiction in general?

(I will say one negative thing -- Black Library and Forge World publications have the most atrociously bad proofreading I've ever seen. I'm not confusing British spelling with mistakes, either. They just have some near-unbelievable typos.)

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## crusader269 (May 17, 2008)

*cool*

i recently finished reading those books well about 6 months ago but my favourite book has to be the last chancers by gav thope:mrgreen:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Im only into the novel side of 40k and find these such great books. had a few series that i couldnt get into i.e. Dawn of War and Grey Knight ones, but all the rest i love. 
Gaunts Ghost has to be the best all rounder, Space Wolves (Ragnar) for me has been my best marines books but also the Ultramarines (Ventris) is a good series also. Cant wait for more of the roguetrader series (nice to see abit more Tau) really getting into that. Eisenhorn and Ravenor are a must for all readers and the Horus Heresy is a gift from the Emperor Himself. Dan Abnett is by far my favourite author, his Brothers of the Snake was decent too. I think there is plenty for everyone so just grap something and see how it goes. 
Hell i wasnt even a GW fan before randomly picking up Space Wolf in the work library when i was bored and now i cant get enough so if anyone hasnt started reading 40k novels yet give it a go asap.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i love the soul drinkers novels. i think it shows why many of the original legions turned agaisnt the emperor during the heresy, pride. anywho i think that the fluff and fiction from games workshop is unbelievably good especially the horus heresy fluff. i personally love what happens between fulgrim and ferrus manus. its such a tragedy how fulgrim falls so far from grace. also id like to hear some more things about lorgar and the pre-heresy word bearers.

i think that the soul drinkers mirror how the old legions must have been like


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Black Library is great.


----------

